# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] ΑΚΑΙ AJ-490FS πρόβλημα με tuning

## Giannos88

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο και αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα με το σχοινί της αναζήτησης σταθμών. Έχει φθαρεί αρκετα και κολλάει. Μου φένεται αρκετά περίπλοκη η συναρμολόγηση του, έχει αρκετά τυλίγματα σε 4 ραουλα . Πώς μπορώ να προχωρήσω σε επισκευή ? Που υπάρχουν τέτοια σχοινακια? Και εν τέλη επειδή το ράδιο δεν θέλω να το παρατήσω , υπάρχει κανείς εξειδικευμένος στα παλιά ραδιοφωνα να το στείλω να το φτιάξει εάν δεν βγάλω άκρη εγώ?

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

